# A bit late but is this an authentic BR01-92?



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi

i am a noob to the Bell & Ross forums though i have coveted one of these amazing timepieces for a very long time now! I know it is a bit late to ask but everything happened so quickly that i didn't get the chance to ask if the watch i just purchased is a fake or authentic!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568017609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

if that doesnt work then item number is 170568017609

I generally tend to get excited and jump headlong into these things then ask questions later but luckilly i haven't bee stung yet.... touch wood! If anyone can help comfirm the watches authenticity before i get it, it would be much appreciated! I should hopefully be recieving it on monday but may get lucky for saturday!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well from the photos it looks like it's real, except the strap that is on the watch is not an OEM strap, I would ask the seller if he had the rubber strap as well as the Warranty Card and booklet. I would also ask for a closeup of the back of the watch. The 'Do not unscrew' looks like to be in the correct place. The box sleeve and case looks to be genuine as well. I can barely make out the serial number. So if you could get a better close up that would help out greatly. Remember, 'Due Diligence'!!! Buy the Seller ....etc....

I hope this helps!


----------



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

akira23 said:


> Well from the photos it looks like it's real, except the strap that is on the watch is not an OEM strap, I would ask the seller if he had the rubber strap as well as the Warranty Card and booklet. I would also ask for a closeup of the back of the watch. The 'Do not unscrew' looks like to be in the correct place. The box sleeve and case looks to be genuine as well. I can barely make out the serial number. So if you could get a better close up that would help out greatly. Remember, 'Due Diligence'!!! Buy the Seller ....etc....
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks for the reply,

he has the warranty card and booklet with it too but as the watch is on its way he can't take a photo. He did say that if it is a fake he will refund me 100% including shipping costs but he doubts he will have to as his watchmaker has checked it over for authenticity! I will be recieveing the watch tomorrow so moment of truth i guess will be then!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Post a photo of the back serial # if it ends with 0176, than I'm afraid it is a fake....hopefully all is Good!

Cheers!


----------



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

Luckily the serial doesnt end in those numbers









What do you reckon?


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks good also a lot of replicas are using serial# BR01-92-S-00555, so I'm pretty confident that the watch is legit.... Enjoy the Toy!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

It looked very legit to me as well and I have even considered bidding on it, but I'm really trying not to spend any additional $$ right now.


----------



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking the same but i made a deal with the guy and i don't think i would have got it any cheaper anywhere else! I'd only just purchased an Anonimo the month before and was looking to save up for a Panerai but that will have to wait now!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

sohailjiva said:


> I was thinking the same but i made a deal with the guy and i don't think i would have got it any cheaper anywhere else! I'd only just purchased an Anonimo the month before and was looking to save up for a Panerai but that will have to wait now!


You're right if everything is on the up and up (and It certainly appears to be), you've got yourself a real bargain. Well bought!!


----------



## OrisLvr (Apr 11, 2010)

Very well bought indeed! Enjoy!


----------

